# Cavs vs Celtics



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Since no one will do it, I guess I'll make a game thread. I don't know how to put pictures and **** like that, but let's just use this thread to talk about the game.


Boston didn't come ready to play.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet 3 from Allen. We need his offense right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn it, bring the ****in intensity and stop playing iso ball.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This could be trouble. Cleveland's killing us on the inside


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin about Posey!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This lineup is too small to play right now.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Since no one will do it, I guess I'll make a game thread.


I've got three 400-level papers due on the horizon, and making a game thread on a basketball forum comes after that, not before.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I've got three 400-level papers due on the horizon, and making a game thread on a basketball forum comes after that, not before.


I feel you kidd- these finals are coming up to fast...not that Im at 400-level anything


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray for three!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, Allen has found his stroke.

Hes the only reason were in this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray for three again! Hopefully, this is the end of the bad streak


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I've got three 400-level papers due on the horizon, and making a game thread on a basketball forum comes after that, not before.


Who says its gotta be you making it? 

Anyways, I didn't mean anything by it. It's not like I'm hurt cause you didn't make a game thread.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray's leading us out there. We're back in it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray's outta tha game, lets see how we manage


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful, we need more penetration from Pierce.

We need to stop fouling though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray's back in, we aint been scoring, hopefully he'll help us pick it up


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We're playing a lot better, we need to D up


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce is starting to get it going.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whoo, tie game *****es.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Another three by RayRay. let's get it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

tied up at 60, lets go on a run here and get some seperation


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ooooooh so close

I'm scared


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

One point lead- five minutes to go


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pierce is killing us, we need to get the ball down to Garnett


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

3:45 to go- up one- LETS GO CELTICS


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damnit Perkins, Make A Frickin Free Throw


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

One point game- 2:30 to go.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, that would have been real nice for KG to hit that one. We're up three with 1:37 to go


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Taking a break to tune in briefly - go C's. Up three right now. It sounds like Ray's been great this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cleveland hits a three- tie game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray just missed two free throws for the first time since 1998


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

What the hell, Ray????


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray just missed two free throws for the first time since 1998


Excellent timing...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Excellent timing...


I know, its crazy. He's been so clutch this year.

We gotta D up!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

How can he swing from so clutch to so choke so quick?

Way to D up, Paul!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Please Doc, for the love of God, if you want to give Perk or KG a break, put in Davis!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LeBron misses!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We only needed one of them to  . Hopefully, we still pull this one out in OT


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cavs jump out to an early lead


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cavs up four


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

God, LeBron is soooo good.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thats what we need to do. Get KG the ball


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Somebody explain to me why Rondo is taking a 20 foot jumper in overtime


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Somebody explain to me why Rondo is taking a 20 foot jumper in overtime


Because when he doesn't, we ***** that he shouldn't be a starter.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Down by one. KG split the free throws


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, LeBron for three! We're down four and in trouble with only two minutes to go. Rondo misses again!! WHAT IS HE DOING!?!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Because when he doesn't, we ***** that he shouldn't be a starter.


Who's gonna start infront of him? We need to sign Earl Boykins


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Wow, LeBron for three! We're down four and in trouble with only two minutes to go. Rondo misses again!! WHAT IS HE DOING!?!


He's taking shots that he thinks he can make. It's not like anyone else is hitting anything.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

So... let's recap. Rondo shot that doesn't even catch rim. Rondo drive over a 7 footer. Not hitting FTs.

Lovely.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Who's gonna start infront of him? We need to sign Earl Boykins


No, we don't. Rondo is better than Boykins.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> So... let's recap. Rondo shot that doesn't even catch rim. Rondo drive over a 7 footer. Not hitting FTs.
> 
> Lovely.


Cap that off with a Pierce turnover, and thats the game


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> He's taking shots that he thinks he can make.


And what the rest of the free world know he can't.

And that's game. 2nd L of the year. Apparently we can't beat any, you know, decent teams.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude shot like 10% from the field tonight


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This bull**** game shouldnt have even made it to OT, damnit Ray


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> And what the rest of the free world know he can't.
> 
> And that's game. 2nd L of the year. Apparently we can't beat any, you know, decent teams.


Then why do we complain that he doesn't shoot open jumpers and use that as a reason to not play him?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Then why do we complain that he doesn't shoot open jumpers and use that as a reason to not play him?


The fact is, to be a starting PG in the NBA, you need to be able to hit an open jumper with a little consistency


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray hits a three to pull us within four, but its a little late


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LeBron hits both free throws to put us back down 6 with 23 to go


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> The fact is, to be a starting PG in the NBA, you need to be able to hit an open jumper with a little consistency


And he is this year. He was shooting 56% going into tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> And he is this year. He was shooting 56% going into tonight.


Yes, and I have been pleased with him this year. I only complained tonight - tonight was awful


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Yes, and I have been pleased with him this year. I only complained tonight - tonight was awful


Tonight was awful from everyone, though. Ray shot somewhere in the high 30% range, Pierce in the low 30% range. KG was no where on the glass. Rondo shot awful. I liked Perk's performance and I really liked Big Baby tonight. Other than that, ugly.

Edit: And I thought Ray was very good in the first half, but he sort of fell apart at the end. I *don't *think it's a trend, but damn that was a sad ending.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game tonight guys. We'll see you in the rematch this weekend.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Good game tonight guys. We'll see you in the rematch this weekend.


Good game to you too. And surprisingly, I am looking forward to the re-match. It'll be a good test for our team


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Tonight was awful from everyone, though. Ray shot somewhere in the high 30% range, Pierce in the low 30% range. KG was no where on the glass. Rondo shot awful. I liked Perk's performance and I really liked Big Baby tonight. Other than that, ugly.
> 
> Edit: And I thought Ray was very good in the first half, but he sort of fell apart at the end. I *don't *think it's a trend, but damn that was a sad ending.


I also think he was very tired in the second half. He played 50 minutes tonight, thats crazy. He did shoot 40% though :wink:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

A couple of observations:

1) Citing field goal percentage when referring to a player's shooting ability is dumb. By that standards Shaq's been deadeye from twenty feet his entire career...

2)...but yeah, Rondo's been sticking open ones. The problem is he can't hit with anybody doing anything remotely near distracting his shot. You saw what happened when he had a semi-hand in his face - didn't even catch rim.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> 2)...but yeah, Rondo's been sticking open ones. The problem is he can't hit with anybody doing anything remotely near distracting his shot. You saw what happened when he had a semi-hand in his face - didn't even catch rim.




one of the ugliest shots ive ever seen in an nba game...he almost shattered the backboard


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Since no one will do it, I guess I'll make a game thread.


im away for a week or so guys so i wont be able to do the game threads.

Never good to lose, but we took the defending eastern champs to overtime with Ray and Paul shooting badly

oh and we're still 11-2, nothing to stress about IMO


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I am ever so slightly concerned that we've lost both Eastern Conference "test" games, but...11-2. No dwelling.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> one of the ugliest shots ive ever seen in an nba game...he almost shattered the backboard


It honestly baffles me that an NBA-caliber guard (which he unquestionably is) is that bad of a jumpshooter. 

And who was saying House was clutch? Game mighta been close if he woulda stuck that 3 of the Posey midcourt steal.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I am ever so slightly concerned that we've lost both Eastern Conference "test" games, but...11-2. No dwelling.


It's a little concerning, but they were both on the road and one was by 2 points where Pierce had a chance at the game winner, and the other was in overtime where Ray had a chance to put it away in regulation with FTs he normally would make. It's not like we were embarassed. Both games were pretty sloppy, and both games had less than stellar play by Garnett (although the numbers would be pretty good for any other player). If they play like we know they can play, I have complete confidence they'll win. I know Drew Gooden won't be hitting that percentage all year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Tonight was awful from everyone, though. Ray shot somewhere in the high 30% range, Pierce in the low 30% range. KG was no where on the glass. Rondo shot awful. I liked Perk's performance and I really liked Big Baby tonight. Other than that, ugly.
> 
> Edit: And I thought Ray was very good in the first half, but he sort of fell apart at the end. I *don't *think it's a trend, but damn that was a sad ending.


Rondo shot .111 last night. It's nights like those that people want to throttle him. Or root for Pruitt to develop _real_ quickly.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Rondo shot .111 last night. It's nights like those that people want to throttle him. Or root for Pruitt to develop _real_ quickly.


Yes, how dare he have a bad shooting night.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Even though I couldn't see the game and viewed from the boxscore, I knew things were wrong with Rondos shooting. We need Sam Cassell or Chris Duhon to back Rondo up to move House to the 2. This wont happen till the offseason tho.
Rondo can hit shots sometimes but then hell shoot horrible the next game. Gotta have consistant backup options. 
Drew Gooden and Ilgauskas combined > KG and Perkins. This is why KG cannot do it all by himself or else we will lose to the cavs in the playoffs. Our team still has a lot to prove and they got an easy schedule most of the way.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Yes, how dare he have a bad shooting night.


.333 is a bad shooting night. 1-9 is a little more than _bad_.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

And this could be counted as the Celtics first game with a real CONTENDER. I saw what happened and I thing maybe the hype will start going down if they lose to Detroit or Cleveland too much.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Very much agreed Heavinsent.
They need more than 7 men to beat all of the top guns.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ugh. I dont want to hear anymore talk about the Celtics until after the game Sunday. God forbid we lose to New York tomorrow night or Miami on Friday, it will be hysteria


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

No **** marcus. Then a trade would have to go down to help our depth.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

eddie house shoulda played in OT

and rondo should NEVER shoot the ball in overtime...goddamn


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I agree that Rondo shouldn't have been shooting the ball in OT. There are times where I wish he would shoot, but at a critical time when he's not shooting well, he should defer. He's no Ray Allen where he can snap out of a bad streak easily. He needs a few more years experience before he can be clutch. I don't want to discourage Rondo from shooting. It's the only way he'll get better, and he has shown significant progress. But there are good times and bad times to shoot, and OT was a bad time. Pierce was having a horrible shooting night, but I would have rather he took the shots than Rondo. 

I'm not concerned about the Cavs yet. I still think the Celtics can handle them. They demolished them in the preseason. I know it was the preseason, but both teams were pretty much treating it like a regular season game because it was the last one before the season started. I think in the playoffs, the Cavs would win a couple, but I think the continued onslaught of KG, Pierce, and Allen every night would wear them down because Lebron has to do so much. But who knows. The Pistons couldn't beat them, but the Spurs had no trouble.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

mrsister said:


> I agree that Rondo shouldn't have been shooting the ball in OT. There are times where I wish he would shoot, but at a critical time when he's not shooting well, he should defer. He's no Ray Allen where he can snap out of a bad streak easily. He needs a few more years experience before he can be clutch. I don't want to discourage Rondo from shooting. It's the only way he'll get better, and he has shown significant progress. But there are good times and bad times to shoot, and OT was a bad time. Pierce was having a horrible shooting night, but I would have rather he took the shots than Rondo.
> 
> I'm not concerned about the Cavs yet. I still think the Celtics can handle them. They demolished them in the preseason. I know it was the preseason, but both teams were pretty much treating it like a regular season game because it was the last one before the season started. I think in the playoffs, the Cavs would win a couple, but I think the continued onslaught of KG, Pierce, and Allen every night would wear them down because Lebron has to do so much. But who knows. The Pistons couldn't beat them, but the Spurs had no trouble.



yea, and the fact that drew gooden was on fire in the 3rd quarter...no one expected that to happen


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

mrsister said:


> I agree that Rondo shouldn't have been shooting the ball in OT. There are times where I wish he would shoot, but at a critical time when he's not shooting well, he should defer. He's no Ray Allen where he can snap out of a bad streak easily. He needs a few more years experience before he can be clutch. I don't want to discourage Rondo from shooting. It's the only way he'll get better, and he has shown significant progress. But there are good times and bad times to shoot, and OT was a bad time. Pierce was having a horrible shooting night, but I would have rather he took the shots than Rondo.
> 
> I'm not concerned about the Cavs yet. I still think the Celtics can handle them. They demolished them in the preseason. I know it was the preseason,* but both teams were pretty much treating it like a regular season game* because it was the last one before the season started. I think in the playoffs, the Cavs would win a couple, but I think the continued onslaught of KG, Pierce, and Allen every night would wear them down because Lebron has to do so much. But who knows. The Pistons couldn't beat them, but the Spurs had no trouble.


Um, no.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> .333 is a bad shooting night. 1-9 is a little more than _bad_.


3-9 is really THAT much better than 1-9? Seriously?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Um, no.


I was there. The Cavs were trying to make it a game in the first half and failed miserably. The Celtics were putting on a clinic. It wasn't so different from the regular season where in 9 of the 13 games they played they completely distanced themselves from the competition. All it takes is a better game from KG, Pierce to shoot better than 33%, Ray Allen not to miss 2 FTs in a row, or Drew Gooden not make 9 shots in a row for the Celtics to have won that last game. The Cavs were playing well, and the Celtics were playing poorly outside of Ray, and the Celtics still almost won in regulation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

mrsister said:


> I was there. The Cavs were trying to make it a game in the first half and failed miserably. The Celtics were putting on a clinic. It wasn't so different from the regular season where in 9 of the 13 games they played they completely distanced themselves from the competition. All it takes is a better game from KG, Pierce to shoot better than 33%, Ray Allen not to miss 2 FTs in a row, or Drew Gooden not make 9 shots in a row for the Celtics to have won that last game. The Cavs were playing well, and the Celtics were playing poorly outside of Ray, and the Celtics still almost won in regulation.


The Celts very well might have taken the game seriously, but the Cavs haven't taken a single preseason game seriously in two years. Sometimes I actually wish they'd put a little more of a serious effort (particularly defensively) in the preseason but they just don't.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but tonight tbe celts walloped the knicks by 45 points. well done next up miami tonight on espn


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not really sure why people still doubt the Celtics. They're ridiculously good this year. I don't think their depth is really any worse than the Cavs'.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Not really sure why people still doubt the Celtics. They're ridiculously good this year. I don't think their depth is really any worse than the Cavs'.


There will be naysayers until they play the Spurs, Mavs, and Suns. Unfortunately, that doesn't happen until January 31 when they play the Mavs. Their first big test against the West is Utah at the end of December, but Utah lost to the Knicks, so I don't think it will be viewed in the same light. Next would be Houston. At the beginning of the season, I would have said Houston was elite but not so much anymore. 

The Celtics have only beaten 3 teams that are currently over .500 right now and lost to 2 of them, so there will be skeptics for awhile.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I know we played sloppy against the Cav's and of course who wants to lose? 
But it's not like they totally blew us out. 
I am not afraid of these guys when we meet again. I would however put House and Posey in a little more if Rondo struggles. He is still very young, and House and Posey could have been utilized better.
That said, the two games we lost were by a total of 9 points. 
A total! We're going to be fine.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> I know we played sloppy against the Cav's and of course who wants to lose?
> That said, the two games we lost were by a total of 9 points.


7 actually - 2 to the Magic and 5 to the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

In my opinion, all that should matter for you guys right now is how your three big players are meshing together. From what I've seen, it's been pretty flawless, so you have nothing to worry about.

It's way too early in the season to get caught up in a couple of wins or losses. Inevitably, in close games sometimes you'll get the breaks (Bobcats), and sometimes you won't (Cavs). You've been competitive in every game you've played, and the same can't always be said for your opponents (where would this league be without the Knicks, lol).


----------

